# Purple Pansy Breeding Guide



## GingerGypsy (Nov 28, 2016)

After searching the internet for a definitive guide for breeding Purple Pansies, I came across a lot of conflicting instructions. I did a thorough experiment, and below are the proven combinations which will produce the elusive Purple Pansy. Unlike Roses, you will see below that you can get the desired result from several different combinations:

*The Blue and Red Method:*
Step 1. 
Head to a section of beach that is far away from any villager house. Preferably a section where you've never seen a villager. The reason for this is because villagers will plant random flowers, and you need a very specific flower in order to get the results you want.

Step 2.
Gather up one Blue Pansy and one Red Pansy and plant them side by side on your private section of beach.(a lot of people prefer a diagonal placement, but I've had quicker results using the side-by-side placement)

Step 3. 
Water both flowers. (add fertilizer if you wish)

Step 4.
Wait until the next day. (or Time Travel to the next day for your results)

Step 5.
If these two flowers produced a Red Pansy, pick it up and keep it separate from all other Red Pansies. This one is your Hybrid.

Step 6. 
Repeat steps 3 and 4 until you have two of these Hybrid Red Pansies.

Step 7. 
Place the two Hybrid Red Pansies together and water them.

Step 8. 
Wait until the next day. (or Time Travel to the next day for your results)
After an uncertain amount of attempts, this combination will absolutely result in a Purple Pansy.

{Recap: Blue + Red = *Red, then *Red + *Red= Purple}

*The Blue and Orange Method*
This combination also yields Purple Pansies:

Follow the instructions above, but this time you will start out with one Blue Pansy and one Orange Pansy.

The combination of Orange and Blue will provide you with TWO viable options. After watering these two flowers, you will either get a Hybrid Red Pansy, or a Hybrid Orange Pansy. 

Continue with this option using the instructions above until you get a pair of either color.

Placing two Hybrid Reds together from this combination will result in a Purple Pansy, and so will placing two Hybrid Oranges together.

{Recap: Blue+Orange= *Red, then *Red+*Red=Purple....ALSO Blue+Orange= *Orange, then *Orange+*Orange= Purple}

I hope my little experiment helps those of you who have tried and not gotten the results you were looking for!


----------



## Celine (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for the helpful guide!


----------



## JustABadKid_ (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you so much for this guide! I'm going to try it out tonight! Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll at least get a "hybrid red pansy!" I may even consider time traveling...


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you so much! I have never seen such an in-depth guide on growing hybrids. Purple pansies are the hardest to breed and I thought just having orange pansies together would do the job. @_@


----------



## Flare (Nov 28, 2016)

Is a "Hybrid" red always guaranteed...?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And nice job on this guide


----------



## buttonfactories (Nov 28, 2016)

*Red + *Orange = ?


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Is a "Hybrid" red always guaranteed...?



It won't always produce a Red. But any Red produced is a Hybrid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



buttonfactories said:


> *Red + *Orange = ?




I did try pairing that combination and no results came from it after three months of Time travel. I concluded that the combination did not work.


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 30, 2016)

I just want to say thank you again for this guide. I successfully bred the purple pansies using this and also utilizing patience. (It took a month of TTing everyday to get a purple pansy D: )


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 30, 2016)

supercataleena said:


> I just want to say thank you again for this guide. I successfully bred the purple pansies using this and also utilizing patience. (It took a month of TTing everyday to get a purple pansy D: )



YAY!! That's awesome! So glad that I could help!


----------



## kingblook (Nov 30, 2016)

I tried to do these but.. I got super tired of waiting because I don't time travel, and at the time I didn't understand that if you water every flower in your town, the ones you want to breed won't. Ended up buying them instead lol. Bumping this for others though!


----------

